# Vorfach passend zur Hauptschnur für Hecht



## doc_haemmer (21. März 2013)

Hallo,

da ich noch totaler Anfänger bin, aber irgendwann gerne auf Hecht probieren würde, hier mal meine Frage ob das überhaupt so zusammen passt. Sind alles Sachen, die ich so schon zuhause aus einer Abobestellung und Geschenken habe. Von dem her wäre es fein, wenn ich die Sachen verwenden könnte.

Ich schreib jetzt mal wie ich es mir vorstellen würde und Ihr könnt mir gerne sagen ob das für den Anfang so funktioniert ...

Als Rute hab ich eine Abu Garcia Vendetta in 2,40 Meter mit einem Wurfgewicht von 10-30 Gramm zuhause. Als Spule hab ich eine Abu Ex-Pro 3000 mit Frontbremse. 

Jetzt hätte ich eine Berkley Nanofil in 0,12 mm mit 7 kg Tragkraft drauf, davor einen Wirbel, dann ein Stahlvorfach mit 11kg Tragkraft und dann halt den Blinker oder einen kleineren Wobbler.

Ich hätte auch noch eine 0,35 Monofile Schnur mit 11kg Tragkraft zuhause.

Das sind die Sachen die ich schon zuhause habe. Passt der obere Aufbau so, oder sollte ich statt der geflochtenen lieber die Monofile nehmen (da wir im Fischerkurs gelernt haben, dass das Vorfach normal weniger Tragkraft wie die Hauptschnur haben soll) 

Wäre mir recht, wenn ich das vorhandene Material verwenden könnte, wenn Ihr allerdings sagt, das geht mal gar nicht oder die Montage ist bescheiden, dann müßte ich halt das entsprechende nachkaufen ... |kopfkrat (dann bitte mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen und Begründung)

Viele Grüße Andi


----------



## antonio (21. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfach passend zur Hauptschnur für Hecht*

ne geflochtene mit 7-10 kg ist schon in ordnung.
aber es gibt wesentlich bessere schnüre als die nanofil.

antonio


----------



## Lautertaler (21. März 2013)

Die Nanofil ist keine geflochtene!
Ist aber eh egal, nimm die 35er Mono, die passt besser zu Deinem Stahlvorfach.

Die Hauptschnur sollte immer mehr Tragkraft als das Vorfach haben.

Achte auch auf die Tragkraft des Wirbels...

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7100 mit Forum Runner


----------



## antonio (21. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfach passend zur Hauptschnur für Hecht*

sie ist aber aus dem gleichen material wie die geflochtenen.
ob die fasern nun geflochten oder aber anders verbunden sind spielt keine geige.
auf jedenfall gibt es bessere als diese und eben auch welche wo nicht so extrem gelogen wird bei den angaben wie bei berkley.

antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (21. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfach passend zur Hauptschnur für Hecht*



> Als Rute hab ich eine Abu Garcia Vendetta in 2,40 Meter mit einem Wurfgewicht von 10-30 Gramm zuhause. Als Spule hab ich eine Abu Ex-Pro 3000 mit Frontbremse.
> 
> Jetzt hätte ich eine Berkley Nanofil in 0,12 mm mit 7 kg Tragkraft drauf, davor einen Wirbel, dann ein Stahlvorfach mit 11kg Tragkraft und dann halt den Blinker oder einen kleineren Wobbler.


Das passt alles und die Nanofil ist wirklich nicht besonders, aber wenn du
die schon hast, dann solltest du sie auch fischen.Wegwefen kannst du sie immer noch,wenn du dich genug über sie geärgert hast!
Die Verbindung von Vorfach zur (geflochtenen)Hauptschnur machst du 
am einfachsten und auch am sichersten mit einem Knotless-Verbinder.
Da haben die im Kurs schon recht, dass Vorfach sollte etwas weniger Tragkraft haben als die Hauptschnur. Der Grund dafür ist, dass du im Falle
eines Abriss, nicht unbedingt verursachst das ein Fisch mit etlichen Metern Schnur wegschwimmt und so ziemlich sicher verludert!
Außerdem wirst du auch bei einem Hänger nicht zuviel Hauptschnur verlieren.
Bei deiner Kombination empfiehlt sich ein 5-6 Kg Vorfach, welches auch noch Aktion, der doch recht kleinen Köder, zulässt.
An dem 11Kg Vorfach wird ein kleiner Wobbler z.B., nicht mehr richtig laufen (zu steif).
Als Vorfachmaterial würde ich zum Spinnen, Stahl in 7x7 mindestens aber 1x7 verwenden. Alternativ geht auch Titan oder Wolfram, ist aber teurer!

Also in Vorfachmaterial soltest du in jedem Fall noch investieren!

Nachtrag:


> Ist aber eh egal, nimm die 35er Mono, die passt besser zu Deinem Stahlvorfach.


Das solltest du auf keinen Fall machen,weil eine 0,35er Mono mit 11 Kg definitiv nicht
zu der Rute Rolle Kombination passt!
Dann kauf dir lieber ne neue Mono von 5-7Kg Tragkraft, das passt besser!



Jürgen


----------



## antonio (21. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfach passend zur Hauptschnur für Hecht*

jup knotenlosverbinder würde ich am te seiner stelle auch nehmen, die nanofil ist bekannt für ihre "gute" knotenfestigkeit.
und grade für anfänger dürfte es dann schwierig werden.

antonio


----------



## stroffel (21. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfach passend zur Hauptschnur für Hecht*

Also wenn Du das schon alles hat würde ich damit auf jeden Falls schon mal losziehen. Dafür reicht die kombo allemal. Einfach um Erfahung zu sammeln und zu schauen wie Du mit der Ausrüstung klar kommst. Dazu kaufen kannst Du immer noch wenns Dir gar nicht gefällt.
Ich persöhnlich würde eher zur geflochtenen bzw. nanofilen tendieren. Für gruße Gummifische um die 15 cm und Jerkbaits wird die Kombo zu leicht sein. Aber Blinker und Wobbler um die 20g und Spinner bis ca. 12g sollten kein Problem sein


----------



## antonio (21. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfach passend zur Hauptschnur für Hecht*

die vendetta verträgt einiges mehr an wg als angegeben 50-60 g sind überhaupt kein problem.

antonio


----------



## doc_haemmer (21. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfach passend zur Hauptschnur für Hecht*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Dann werde ich jetzt mal das beste daraus machen #6

Schnur wird jetzt mal auf jeden Fall verwendet. Sind ja immerhin 20 Euro die die Wert ist. Wenn sie mir nicht taugt, kann ich sie immer noch wieder runter machen.

So jetzt mal googeln was Knotenlosverbinder sind (das wurde uns z.B. im Kurs nicht beigebracht) 

Noch ne Frage. Ihr schreibt 





> Achte auch auf die Tragkraft des Wirbels


Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht 100% täusche, steht das nicht auf der Verpackung wo die drin sind, sowas muss ich mir dann ergoogeln oder? Im Geschäft kann ich mich da dann auf die Aussage des Verkäufers verlassen und notfalls dann daheim ärgern wenn ich das richtig sehe ...


----------



## antonio (21. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfach passend zur Hauptschnur für Hecht*

das steht auf den packungen.

antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (21. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfach passend zur Hauptschnur für Hecht*



> Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht 100% täusche, steht das nicht auf der  Verpackung wo die drin sind, sowas muss ich mir dann ergoogeln oder? Im  Geschäft kann ich mich da dann auf die Aussage des Verkäufers verlassen  und notfalls dann daheim ärgern wenn ich das richtig sehe ...


Vergiss mal die Verkäufer, sicher gibt es darunter auch ein paar wenige die Ahnung haben von dem was sie da verhökern, die meisten und vor allem die von größeren Ketten, haben wenig bis gar keine Ahnung!

Bei Wirbeln aus dem "günstig" Bereich ist auch häufig nur die Größe angegeben und nicht die Tragkraft!
Wenn du aber fertige (Spinn)Vorfächer kaufst, dann ist da ein Wirbel dran.
Hier nimmst du nicht die kunststoffbeschichteten, die kann man höchstens zum Naturköderangeln auf Hecht benutzen und dies nur eine begrenzte Zeit lang.Die können nämlich unter der Kuststoffhaut unsichtbar verrosten und irgendwann beim zweiten/dritten Einsatz reißen! Außerdem sind die zu dick und steif zum Spinnen!
Zum Spinnfischen sollte das Vorfach mindestens 30cm und nicht mehr als
40cm haben. Ich nehme 30cm Länge.
Wenn du Knotless Verbinder kaufst, dann kannst du dir das vom Verkäufer mal zeigen lassen,wenn der das nicht kann, dann hast du ihn sowieso als Flasche entlarvt!
Beim Knotenlosverbinder solltest du darauf achten, dass der "Stiel" lang genug ist, so das du deine Schnur mindestens 7x besser 10x drumlegen kannst.
Und die von Balzer lässt du gleich hängen, die sind so scharfkantig, dass du nicht nur deine Schnur gefährdest, sondern dich auch noch daran schneiden kannst!

Jürgen


----------



## stroffel (21. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfach passend zur Hauptschnur für Hecht*

Knotless Verbinder sind ne feine Sache. Achte wenn möglich darauf dass Du welche ohne Wirbel und Karabiner erwischst. Wirbel und karabiner hast Du im Regelfall schon am Vorfach. Wenn Sie nur die mit Karabiner und Wirbel haben kannst Du zur not auch den Wirbel ausclipsen.


----------



## doc_haemmer (22. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfach passend zur Hauptschnur für Hecht*



antonio schrieb:


> das steht auf den packungen



Hattest natürlich recht, also an den Wirbeln sollte es nicht scheitern, die haben eine Tragkraft von 37 kg 

So jetzt nochmal zu meinem Verständnis ob ich das schon so richtig geblickt habe zum Aufbau der Montage.

Also ich hab meine Hauptschnur, an die kommt der Knotenlose Verbinder in den ich VOR dem binden meinen Wirbel eingehängt habe auf dem mein 30-40 cm Stahlvorfach hängt. An dieses Stahlvorfach häng ich dann direkt mit einem Karabiner z.B. meinen Spinner oder Wobbler. Passt das so?

Oder muss zwischen Stahlvorfach und Wobbler nochmal ein Wirbel, oder gehört der Wirbel nicht zwischen Hauptschnur und Stahlvorfach sondern direkt vor den Wobbler? Eher nicht oder? |kopfkrat

Hab jetzt gestern nochmal eine 1x7 Stahlvorfachschnur mit 6 kg geordert, ich denke mal das sollte jetzt dann zu der 6,9 er Nanofil passen und für das 11 kg Vorfach gibts dann anschliessen mal einfach eine stärkere Hauptschnur.

Grundsätzlich mal, für Hecht langt eine 7kg Schnur schon oder? 

@Taxidermist - vor allem Dir vielen Dank für Deine Antworten. Sind sehr ausführlich und bringen mir echt was, aber auch den andern ein großes Danke für die Mühe die Ihr Euch mit nem Anfänger macht #6


----------



## Wurschtsepp (25. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfach passend zur Hauptschnur für Hecht*

Hi, bei Spinnern und Blinkern bindest nen Wirbel zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach. Wenn du nur Wobbler fischt, dann brauchste keinen Wirbel. Grundsätzlich is ne 7kg Schnur schon ok, Das nächste mal vll nen tick dicker da du ja mal was größeres am Haken hast, hab gelesen das du vom Ufer fischt. Da sollte man bisschen stärkeres Gerät haben um den Fisch auch vom Steg oder so wegzuhalten. Vom Boot kannste ihn ja laufen lassen.


----------

